# Festplatte wird nicht erkannt in Win7



## michi-jumper (29. November 2009)

hallo
Ich hab ein Problem das meine Andere Festplatte in Windows 7 nicht unter Computer angezeigt wird aber im Geräte Manager wird sie erkannt und das Problem ist das ich noch auf der anderen Festplatte die nicht erkannt wird wichtige daten drauf hab und ein Programm das ich brauche.

Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## bigguelk (29. November 2009)

Hallo !
Ich weiß jetzt nich genau wie es in Windows 7 ist aber in XP gehst du in die SystemSteuerung >> Verwaltung >> Computerverwaltung >> Datenspeicher>> Datenträgerverwaltung...
gugg mal ob du es findest wenn ja schau nach ob die Laufwerksbuchstaben nicht dieselben sind


----------



## michi-jumper (29. November 2009)

Es wird gar kein Buchstabe angezeigt aber die Festplatte wird im Geräte Manager unter Laufwerke angezeigt aber man kann auf sie nicht zugreifen


----------



## Fate T.H (29. November 2009)

Wenn sie kein Buchstabe hat musste ihr einen zuweisen.

Win7 : Start -> Systemsteuerung -> Verwaltung -> Computerverwaltung -> Datenspeicher -> Datenträgerverwaltung

Dort im mittleren Fensterabschnitt im unteren Teil nach der HDD/Partition suchen die kein  Buchstabe hat
mit recht anklicken und "Laufwerksbuchstaben und -pfade ändern" wählen.

Achtung: Kann sein das auf der Boot HDD eine Partition exisitiert die sich "System-Reserviert" nennt der keinen Buchstaben zuweisen.


----------



## michi-jumper (29. November 2009)

ok danke das probelm ist gelöst


----------



## IndiraNova (24. August 2013)

ich hab das gleiche Problem und auch das alles versucht, nur die HDD wird nicht erkannt. Die HDD hat Strom und läuft nur habe ich den Fheler gemacht bei Neuinstallation habe ich mit Win8 "löschen" gewählt und seither wird sie nicht mehr erkannt, jemand ne idee? (Bei Installation kommt "keine HDD" und unter Verwaltung sieht man sie nicht)


----------

